

Linode Backup Service Is Down - passingbyhi

I just noticed that the Linode Backup Service (http://www.linode.com/backups/) which automatically backups your server daily stopped working 6 days ago. I rely on the backup service to help ensure my files are safe in case of a server crash.<p>Linode Support Says:
Hello,
I'm sorry to hear of the issues you are experiencing. The backup service in the Fremont, CA is currently undergoing maintenance which is preventing backups for your Linode from being taken. Our backups team have been working diligently to restore functionality, but unfortunately some unforeseen circumstances has been delaying this process. Once the maintenance is complete and the Linode Backup system is back in an operational state, backups for your Linode will begin processing normally. Please accept our most sincerest apologies for any inconvenience this may be causing you. Should you have any additional questions or concerns, please do not hesitate in letting us know.<p>I am a big fan on Linode. But what is disappointing is that there is no message on the Linode Status page: http://status.linode.com/<p>This message is an FYI in case you use the Linode Backup Service as well.
======
HoyaSaxa
I'm very surprised Linode was not more transparent with this problem. I use
them for several of my sites and have always been very impressed by their
customer service. We should have received some type of email to let us know
this service has been down so long.

~~~
Dramatize
Yes, a notification email would have been nice.

------
friggybum
What is the name of your company? I'll happily demonstrate the flaw in their
reasoning ;]

------
latch
For some companies, this would be expected. For Linode it's pretty #fail. This
is pretty serious...it should never have been down for 6 days, and failing
that, they really should have reached out to customers.

------
Dramatize
Mine wasn't working for several days. It's back working now.

